# What is this burl worth?



## mporter

Someone wants to sell me this burl and I don't have any idea if it is worth anything. Species is white oak and it is solid.


----------



## bobasaurus

Looks great from the picture. I've seen knife blocks for sale made from white oak burl:

http://www.burlsource.us/servlet/the-9887/%233825-Oregon-Oak-Burl/Detail

They go for a lot if "professionally stabilized" using acrylic resin and a vacuum chamber. Here's a picture of white oak burl from hobbithouse:

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/oak,%20white/oak,%20white%20cluster%20burl%20veneer%20s100%20web.htm

Here's one I found on ebay, too:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SPALTED-WHITE-OAK-BURL-WOOD-MINI-SLAB-LUMBER-BLANK-RESAW-PEN-GRIPS-BLANKS-5653-/320904304729?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab7631859


----------



## PineChopper

Out of curiosity, what were they asking for it?


----------



## mporter

The guy doesn't know what to ask for it. He is a logger and knows that I am a woodworker and can use wood like this. He also knows that burls are worth money. I just didn't know about white oak burls? If it was walnut or cherry it would be a different story.

Anyone give me a rough estimate of what I should tell this guy? Anyone?


----------



## Nomad62

Most people will sell burls by weight as they are (almost) impossible to measure by board feet; $2-$2.50 a pound is typical. Appreciating your hope that it is solid, understand that there is a probability that it is simply covering a long-broken off limb and may not be such a deal; it may also be solid to the edge of the log, or clear to the center of the log, loaded with bugs and/or bark, there are variables. $2 a lb averages out to about $10 a bf. Best of luck with it!


----------



## shawnmasterson

see if he will do a split. 50-50 on the wood and you cover the cost to have it sawn. value is base on what the market will bear. if you are the only one interested and pass on it then he has a lump of twisted firewood that would be crazy difficult to split.


----------



## mdennisusa1

I saw a wooden vase turned from a white Oak burl in an art/craft gallery store that was priced at $450. It was maybe 8 inches tall and 5 inches across. I thought that was priced quite high but what do I know…. It was nice but not spectacular. The artist had other turned items that were much more reasonably priced. The card attached said the White Oak Burl was quite rare.


----------



## Tennessee

I made a wooden bowl, not more then 6 inches wide, two inches deep from white oak root burl. Priced at $35.
More than likely, although prized by turners, your chances of that being solid are slim.


----------



## Woodendeavor

The high price of material like this comes when it is dry. Just like any wood product the greener it is the less value it has. Keep that in mind if you decide to throw out a number because if I understand correctly drying a burl takes a long time or it will check and resin stabilization is not a inexpensive alternative to drying


----------

